# Mentorship requests



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

Is any other curious TM receiving Mentorship requests from TM’s who would be honored to have you be their Mentors?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

🥲


----------



## Luck (Apr 24, 2022)

Do you have access to Yammer, by any chance?


----------



## WHS (Apr 24, 2022)

Luck said:


> Do you have access to Yammer, by any chance?


No.  He is Yammer


----------



## Hal (Apr 24, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Is any other curious TM receiving Mentorship requests from TM’s who would be honored to have you be their Mentors?


You shouldn't be getting mentored by peers unless you're learning basic functions. You should be getting mentored by someone who's working in the role you're trying to get too.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 24, 2022)

Luck said:


> Do you have access to Yammer, by any chance?


I hope not.  

speaking of yammer someone @‘ed me on there from Cali. I am nowhere near Cali and it was a post about ap, not my department. Very weird.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

Mentorship’s are serious. Pick and choose wisely and maybe find a little bit of information on what it is.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> You shouldn't be getting mentored by peers unless you're learning basic functions. You should be getting mentored by someone who's working in the role you're trying to get too.


😉


----------



## Grunt (Apr 26, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Mentorship’s are serious. Pick and choose wisely and maybe find a little bit of information on what it is.


Serious about standing around talking is what you mean, right? Seems like an excuse to do nothing in my department.


----------



## Luck (Apr 27, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> Serious about standing around talking is what you mean, right? Seems like an excuse to do nothing in my department.


Target really does have a strong culture of mentorship. If you have a genuine interest in advancing any leader in your building should be willing to sit down and meet with you to give you advice and help you set goals for yourself ~once a month. 
Its very helpful to not only gain insight into the role you want to strive for but also to get your name out there (office politics and whatnot). And you would be suprised, at least for DCs, just how many leaders in your building have worked their way up just like you. Of course that is also where picking the correct mentor for you comes into play. 

Not sure about having 10+ "mentors" like that though.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> Target really does have a strong culture of mentorship. If you have a genuine interest in advancing any leader in your building should be willing to sit down and meet with you to give you advice and help you set goals for yourself ~once a month.
> Its very helpful to not only gain insight into the role you want to strive for but also to get your name out there (office politics and whatnot). And you would be suprised, at least for DCs, just how many leaders in your building have worked their way up just like you. Of course that is also where picking the correct mentor for you comes into play.
> 
> Not sure about having 10+ "mentors" like that though.


True words. I didn’t know anything about the mentorship thing until I asked about it on here. I thought it’d be a good idea to raise awareness by sending a lot of mentorship requests to a lot of TM’s. After talking to a leader who has made the jumps through the company internally  (including 2 of the hardest) I realized how important this mentorship program is. Now i have a mess on my hands and the leaders I want to mentor me are not interested.


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Can you ask a Sr director out of HQ to sponsor you with mentorship. Or do they have to be at your location?! I currently have a SOM of my dept mentoring me. I really want this other mentor to be my mentor though. This is a serious question please answer it. If you don’t know the answer please don’t say anything. My mentor has been with the company for a long time.


----------



## Luck (May 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Can you ask a Sr director out of HQ to sponsor you with mentorship. Or do they have to be at your location?! I currently have a SOM of my dept mentoring me. I really want this other mentor to be my mentor though. This is a serious question please answer it. If you don’t know the answer please don’t say anything. My mentor has been with the company for a long time.


You can certainly ask. 
But unless you actually know them, they are so far removed from you that what are they going to he able to help you with? Mentorship isnt like pokemon where you gotta catch em all.
What does this person offer that your current mentors dont?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 8, 2022)

I'm leery of the mentorship program... every leader in my store that was "mentored" has gone to jail. Just sayin'


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> You can certainly ask.
> But unless you actually know them, they are so far removed from you that what are they going to he able to help you with? Mentorship isnt like pokemon where you gotta catch em all.
> What does this person offer that your current mentors dont?


I just want the best.


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> You can certainly ask.
> But unless you actually know them, they are so far removed from you that what are they going to he able to help you with? Mentorship isnt like pokemon where you gotta catch em all.
> What does this person offer that your current mentors dont?


™️


----------



## Luck (May 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> The mentor I want is a leader I met in an interview. They’re at HQ but they left a great impression on me. Great leadership capabilities. So can someone at HQ mentor someone at a DC? I have 3 sources at HQ


I dont see why not. Just might be difficult to schedule times to meet and talk.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> I dont see why not. Just might be difficult to schedule times to meet and talk.


I can run mentorship reports, compare mentors, and find mentors *within our whole network*. Can even filter my results based on my needs so I know Im getting the best mentor. There’s a mentor over at the TSS in China for goodness sake.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

My mentorship profile is up to date. If you need a mentor my profile appears as available to our *entire network. ™️😁 *


----------

